# Naruto Dimension Wars Video Game Fan Fictions



## SkinnySticks (Jul 9, 2019)

This thread is for a list of fanfictions of Naruto. (Only Naruto characters).

If you don't know where to start. Here's are some suggestions:

The only is you can choose two dimensions.

I chose 8 Dimension and 50 Dimension.



Dimensions you can choose from 1-7, 9-49:

0 Dimension is Cannon aka Boruto Series.

1 Dimension: NaruIno, SaiSaku

2 Dimension:  NaruTen,

3 Dimension: NaruTema, ShikaIno,

4 Dimension NaruShizuka,

5 Dimension: NaruHokuto

6 Dimension: NaruIsaraibi,

7 Dimension: NaruShion,

8 Dimension:  NaruSaku's children who don't want to become Hokage but either a teacher or an Archer. 

9 Dimension: NaruKaru

10  Dimension: NaruKarin

11 Dimension: NaruAmaru

12  Dimension:  Naruto joined the Doto's Three Man team: 





13 Dimension: Naruto joined the Four Celestial Symbols Men:





14 Dimension:  Naruto joined the Haido's Knights:





15 Dimension:  Naruto joined Hiruko's Team:





16 Dimension: Naruto joined Furido's 4 Men Team:





17 Dimension: Naruto joined Wandering Clan:





18 Dimension:  Danzo was caught by Hiruzen. Orochimaru was almost got a frame for Danzo's experiments. Naruto is trained by all three sanins.

19  Dimension:  Naruto adopted by Mikoto Uchiha.

20 Dimension: Naruto adopted by the Haruno Clan.

21 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Inuzuka Clan.

22 Dimension:  Naruto adopted by Yamanaka Clan.

23 Dimension:  Naruto adopted by Nara Clan.

24 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Akimichi Clan.

25 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Abrurame Clan.

26 Dimension:  Naruto adopted by Sarutobi Clan.

27 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Kurenai's clan.

28 Dimension: Naruto adopted by  Yugao Uzuki.

29 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Rock Lee's clan.

30 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Yakumo Kurama Clan.

31 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Anko.

32 Dimension: Naruto adopted by Hatake Clan.

33 Dimension: Naruto adopted by  Hyuga Clan.

34 Dimension:  Naruto joins Iwagakure.

35 Dimension: Naruto joins Kumogakure.

36 Dimension:  Naruto joins Kirigakure.

37 Dimension: Naruto joined Amegakure.

38 Dimension: Naruto joins Sunagakure.

39 Dimension: Naruto joins Hoshigakure.

40 Dimension: Naruto joins Takigakure.

41 Dimension: Naruto joins Tsukigakure.

42 Dimension:  Naruto joins Ottogakure.

43 Dimension: Naruto joins Ishigakure.

44 Dimension:  Naruto joins Yugakure.

45 Dimension: Naruto joins Yukigakure.

46 Dimension: Naruto joined  Kusagakure.

47 Dimension: Naruto joins Tanigakure.

48 Dimension: Naruto joins the ROOT.

49 Dimension: Naruto joins the Akatuski.

50 Dimension: Naruto creates a village of Flowers aka Hanagakure and creates the Land of Cherry Blossom.​


----------

